# House of the Old Lady



## Romford Reject (Mar 1, 2014)

No history on the place, and I didn't have a torch with me so only a few pics. It was also very spooky in there so didn't stay long



082 by Romford Reject, on Flickr


083 by Romford Reject, on Flickr


084 by Romford Reject, on Flickr


087 by Romford Reject, on Flickr


088 by Romford Reject, on Flickr


090 by Romford Reject, on Flickr


092 by Romford Reject, on Flickr


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 1, 2014)

nice!!, am liking the old lady's house, very intriguing stuff


----------



## Romford Reject (Mar 1, 2014)

I may return with torch....it was crammed full of stuff but I only had that soppy torch on my iPhone.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 1, 2014)

Great find!
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## cheesecrisps (Mar 1, 2014)

Please return like to see more good find.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks like a great find thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 1, 2014)

worth going back for certainly! nice find!


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 1, 2014)

*GET BACK IN THERE SHARPISH!! More please!! *


----------



## Jakob (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Romford,
really an interesting spot. You gotta show me that place and we make lots of photos.


----------



## Romford Reject (Mar 3, 2014)

Jakob said:


> Hi Romford,
> really an interesting spot. You gotta show me that place and we make lots of photos.



Will do! Might be best to wait until summer when the foliage has grown a bit. It isn't far from us


----------



## karltrowitz (Mar 8, 2014)

Love the old school booklet from 1935. Even mentions the National Socialist Teachers organisation on the cover....cool!


----------



## Jakob (Mar 27, 2014)

I noticed that, too. The old lady (or her husband) must have been a teacher.


----------

